# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Vice", adventure sci-fi film, Brian A Miller, 2015, USA

## Airicist

"Vice" on Wikipedia

"Vice" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Vice Official Trailer #1 (2015) - Bruce Willis Action Movie HD 

Published on Dec 2, 2014




> Here is "Vice" trailer with English and French subtitles.
> All right reserved.
> 
> Listen up! This is a bank robbery! Drop now!
> Let's go!
> Have you ever wanted something that was beyond your reach?
> Now imagine a place where there are no laws,
> no rules,
> no consequences.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘Vice’ Trailer: Bruce Willis Pisses Off a Robot"

by Angie Han
December 3, 2014

----------

